# Internet addicts should be considered mentally ill



## shadow2get (Mar 26, 2008)

Source



> Tuesday, March 25, 2008 12:10                                                                                *
> Chicago (IL) – Internet addiction should be considered a true mental illness, according to a recent editorial published in the prestigious American Journal of Psychiatry.  Jerald Block MD says excessive online gaming, porn surfing along with e-mail and text messaging are signs of mental collapse and “merit inclusion” in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM V).
> 
> * Block pointed to ten deaths in South Korean Internet cafes as sure signs of addiction.  He adds that the average high school student in South Korea plays online games 23 hours a week and that more than 210,000 children required treatment for excessive gaming and Internet usage in 2006.  Chinese figures show that 13.7% of teenagers are addicted to the Internet, according to Block.
> ...



I think most of the users in this forum will be called as Mentally ILL according to the Journal's doctors.


----------



## hullap (Mar 26, 2008)

WTF.
the *doctors* are mentally ill if they think that


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 26, 2008)

lol, i'm mentally Ill


----------



## napster007 (Mar 26, 2008)

Dude if my mom see's this....i'm going strait to a Max security facility


----------



## casanova (Mar 26, 2008)

> Addicts also feel anger or depression when their computers are inaccessible


Only this holds true for me.



> Block claims that online addicts continually buy better computer equipment or software


Even this would have hold true for me but ........


----------



## hullap (Mar 26, 2008)

napster007 said:


> Dude if my mom see's this....i'm going strait to a Max security facility


Yup, im scared too


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 26, 2008)

OT: Hey Giga how was your exams man?


----------



## hullap (Mar 26, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> OT: Hey Giga how was your exams man?


I think there is a THING called PM


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 26, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> OT: Hey Giga how was your exams man?
> 
> 
> hullap said:
> ...


 
offtopic post is like talking to someone in particular in a group discussion.. things you dont bother that others are hearing...

like saying "hey dude stop your talking and tell me what hap to the command and conquer DVD that I gave you 3 days back??"

PM is for things you bother that other people need not/should not know.  

like "hey dude come here *whisper* look at that chick.. yeah the one in blue tops " 






_


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 26, 2008)

^^OK dude sorry.Afterall iam also mentally ill!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 26, 2008)

well, fine shashank


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 26, 2008)

in Korea they have special camps for people seriously addicted to internet from a long time ago hehe

*www.engadget.com/2007/11/20/koreas-internet-addict-camp-breaks-dependance-with-crafts-drum/ must read for the pic and comments 



_


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2008)

lol...am just loled, not mentally ill


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 26, 2008)

Now they will say addiction to all things are bad.Even though we are using it for good purpose.
I am not stuck to the pc for the whole day.Just come here to get knowledge,help others & some relaxation with friends.
What is wrong in this???

Some findings are balderbash.


----------



## sysrq (Mar 26, 2008)

Please please PLEASE ban me from this forum anyone?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 27, 2008)

^^ Thanks for asking so politely! Done


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

really???
both to the shadow2get and Kalpik !! 
wouldn't this mean that all the IT company people including the giants like M$, Apple and other companies, the programmers and other geeks should be the first???  why blame gamers  Asylums wont be enough to accommodate that many people


----------



## teknoPhobia (Mar 27, 2008)

www.theinternetisboring.org


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

^ ^ and??


----------



## casanova (Mar 27, 2008)

The problem is when working in an IT industry, you do take frequent breaks but this doesn't go with gamers. I remember the times I used to play Ragnarok in a cyber cafe. I use to visit the cafe at 5pm and leave at 12 midnight when the cafe was closed and then search for some place where I can eat my dinner.

Now, working in an IT company, I manage to take break every 1.5-2 hours.


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

But do you know, game companies employ psychologists to design games, levels and action sequences in a way which increases the adrenalin in your body (and serotonin, i guess) which pumps and pushes you to play without stopping??? Its the game developers to blame in those cases. Also, the same principle is used in Casinos (well, its where all started from). Are we going to close the Casinos?? or put in asylum the addicted poker players or casino gamblers??


----------



## nvidia (Mar 27, 2008)

Is it possible to sue these people legally for calling us mentally ill?


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

^ ^ he he...  possibly in the US!! They sue for everything, isn't it? Not sure about the status in India though


----------



## nvidia (Mar 27, 2008)

^^It might be possible in Europe too....
The EU also sues everyone for everything


----------



## casanova (Mar 27, 2008)

Lets do it and get a huge amount from it. So we can buy newer hardware and what all as said in the survey.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Mar 27, 2008)

legolas said:


> ^ ^ and??



and what?

That about sums up the state of the internet today.


----------



## legolas (Mar 27, 2008)

That is what I did not understand. thanks.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 27, 2008)

teknoPhobia said:


> www.theinternetisboring.org


lame attempt 

this is like saying s3x is booring to your g4l in bed 



_


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 3, 2008)

It is true, we actually ignore food and sleep due to computers 
so this proves that everything should have LIMIT , when it exceeds limits, it causes problems


----------



## legolas (Apr 3, 2008)

^ ^ are you suggesting we must be institutionalized?


----------



## hellgate (Apr 4, 2008)

some1 plzzzzz tell those survey guys to book a room for me in an asylum and make sure that they get me a gaming rig with 2*3870X2 and 8mbps net connection so that i cud recover from this mental ilness.


----------



## confused (Apr 4, 2008)

legolas said:


> But do you know, game companies employ psychologists to design games, levels and action sequences in a way which increases the adrenalin in your body (and serotonin, i guess) which pumps and pushes you to play without stopping???


that means "rockstar games" employs the best in the business.......LOL....gta3 , gtavc, gtasa, midnight club each of them is addictive....


----------



## slugger (Apr 4, 2008)

IMO as long as u spend 2-4 hours *everyday* engaging in an outdoor physical activity, what you do in the remaing 20 hours should not be held against you as a case of mental ill heatlh

OK include indoor gymming in that activity list


----------



## legolas (Apr 4, 2008)

^ ^ how about chess and video games??  
cooking? eating? bathing? oh come on!!!
even now-a-days one can get video games that come with sensors which recognize your movement and play it on the screen, right?


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 4, 2008)

legolas said:


> ^ ^ are you suggesting we must be institutionalized?



Reminded me of dialogue from 'Shawshank Redemption' 

Btw i do believe that i am Net Addict


----------



## legolas (Apr 4, 2008)

^ ^ really??  what scene? a lovely movie....


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 4, 2008)

When 'Morgan Freeman' explains the Brook's (Old Librarian) condition to his other inmates explaining the reason of attack on another inmate.



> HEYWOOD
> Old man's crazy as a rat in a tin
> shithouse, is what.
> 
> ...



** - Sorry for offtopic guys 

Continue with "suing" them


----------



## slugger (Apr 4, 2008)

legolas said:


> even now-a-days one can get video games that come with sensors which recognize your movement and play it on the screen, right?



if you talikn about the Wii, then simply moving your hands and legs trying to knockout punch on an imaginary opponent, *does not* give anybody enough exercise

it is only when you pump iron in the gym or run 50 minutes, do you actually do some physical activity that counts


----------



## rakee (Apr 4, 2008)

How rude and how true !!!!


----------



## legolas (Apr 4, 2008)

slugger said:


> if you talikn about the Wii, then simply moving your hands and legs trying to knockout punch on an imaginary opponent, *does not* give anybody enough exercise
> 
> it is only when you pump iron in the gym or run 50 minutes, do you actually do some physical activity that counts


everybody is obsessed with what they love and they desire... even those people who lift weights like hell with their veins popping out to earn the title "mr. universe" are obsessed... they work more than 8 hrs a day... they are medically over-weight... do you have to institutionalize them as well???
you have to arrest doctors coz they work sleepless shifts saving lives?

this is crazy.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 5, 2008)

i want a remedy from this computer illness. I asked my dad to get me a new bike[Karizma] and they started thinkin im ill


----------



## slugger (Apr 5, 2008)

legolas said:


> everybody is obsessed with what they love and they desire... even those people who lift weights like hell with their veins popping out to earn the title "mr. universe" are obsessed... they work more than 8 hrs a day... they are medically over-weight... do you have to institutionalize them as well???



who is stopping you from having a healthy obsession. go ahead acquire a healthy obsession and pursue it with the obsession of a religious fanatic if you can.

the 8 hours of workout that you so grandly point at is a result of an intense planning that goes into creating *the* perfect workout program that will help achieve the perfect state of the body on the competition day. when watching ESPN you only get to see the participant flexing his muscles for 4-5 mintues each and then walking away.

but what you don't see is the *ARMY* of experts supporting him in his workout program - *spotters, running partner, masseuse, physiotherapist, dietician, trainer.....*

each one of them is keeping a hawk's eye on the participant to ensure that the program charted out for him/her is being followed right down to the *dot* on top of the *i*

*you mentioned they being weight*. well you would be happy to know that if you aspire to become an over-weight n3rd/g33k (the stereotypical image), it is very healthy to be over-weight with *protein-rich muscle mass*. for a given body height, the *fat percentage is fixed*

deviate from it and your body will be in trouble. but no harm will ever be caused to your body if gains muscle mass. you can be thin and unhealthy and over-weight and healthy [not to be confused with fat]



legolas said:


> this is crazy.



i'll tell you what is crazy.

people *pissing in bottles* so that they dont have to leave their terminal while playin MMORPG is *crazy*

*people weraing adult diapers* and not changing it for days for the same reason mentioned above is *crazy*

*people not taking a shower in weeks* is *crazy*

*people livin on a diet of takeaway/homedelivery is crazy*

people not seeing the open sky in weeks is crazy

people suffering from a heart attck at the age of 29 is crazy

24 yr old suffering from diabetes is crazy [no it wasn't heridatary]

*This what legolas is going to respond with*

_so what is wrong with shitting in a diaper_
Special forces sniper stalking their target often piss and **** in their own pants*.....institutionalize them*

_what is wrong pissing in a bottle_
Member of Recon units often drink their own urine while on recon mission*.....institutionalize them*

_what is wrong with eating takeaway_
Officers and JCOs joinig the Indian Army's Junior Leaders' Commando Training Camp in Belgaum are taught to kill and eat snakes*.....institutionalize them*

_what is wrong with people not seeing the open sky in weeks_
during the cold war crews manning nuclear-powered submarines, often stayed underwater for upto 3 months without seeing the sun*.....institutionalize them


LOL!!!!*


----------



## legolas (Apr 5, 2008)

I haven't thought of those, but I understand you are obsessed with this topic and should be institutionalized!!  (with the big fonts and anger!!  ) But I mentioned the body-weight just to show how silly this crappy topic about institutionalizing people for playing games is...

Regarding the games and obsession, Research has shown that the games are themselves designed to pump your adrenalin levels (when a near death experience occurs in a game or you jump from 1 ladder to another and stuffs like that) which restricts your sleep hormones to function and gets you into addiction. Its what people do to get money and fame. So, its not entirely true to blame people who play and asking them to be institutionalized is crazy and irrational and hypocrisy!! Yes its absolute hypocrisy in its glory and that is what you are too! 

People who are money addicted and would do anything to get it, people who steal, people who are dangerous to the society are whom should be institutionalized... Not the ones who are victims of some crazy game company!! 

Its the same reason why casinos have also become addicted. Are you telling they also should be institutionalized? How about chess, its totally stressful, completely occupying, addictive (I myself have faced this, I play games at 4 in the morning sometimes) and absolutely amazing game!! People who have an attraction can only feel it. The urge of desire comes from the fantasies which come along with it and what we experience... Until things are going on fine with my life and I am of no threat to the society I don't need no bullsh*tters telling me how to live my life, for your life is no better than mine. So, now, go take a bath and start playing your games again.

By your measures, almost 99% of the population should be institutionalized for every1 is obsessed with 1 thing or other and every 1 is crazy to 1 or more persons!! a bunch of whack-jobs like you with no balls shouting over such a primitive issues which is just adolescent age fantasy is who should be institutionalized. 

again, I am not ridiculing these things, but its what people do every day. Why not walk to the office? why should you have coffee and burger or dough-nut on the car for breakfast?? The whole life has become stressful... and no f*cker is complaining about it... why? you need money and will do anything!!! for it!! anything!! sacrifice your own life... The world is already crazy... so, stop complaining over primitive issues which is just to be digested as a part and parcel of adolescent age.

People suffering from heart attack at 29 is because of games you mean? first, look at your life and you will know how crazy you are... if you claim these to be crazy. don't bulls*it me with the "turning this world into a perfect place" crap.


----------



## slugger (Apr 5, 2008)

legolas said:


> I haven't thought of those, but I understand you are obsessed with this topic and should be institutionalized!!  (with the big fonts and anger!!  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## legolas (Apr 5, 2008)

slugger said:


> *you would be happy* to know that these people are indeed institutionalised.
> The institiution is called a *Jail*


Happy? are you really crazy?? 
And I see how the crime rate and people's greediness is declining day by day!!  great system... Let the jails flourish. Institutionalize every1 connoting at least 1 of their obsession. Instead of 7 sins, let it become 7 followed by gazillion zeros of sins. And we will all be in prison or some institution in some time for some obsession!!  awesome!


----------



## slugger (Apr 5, 2008)

let paedophiles and rapists roam free

let terrorists kiling 10-year old who were visiting parks and cinema be allowed to roam free

let in-laws burining up their bride for want of dowry be allowed to roam free

let the chairman of co-operative banks who has swindled crores of rupess from poor farmers and labourere holidng account be allowed to roam free

I would consider it to be my greatest fortune that our interactions shall always remain confined to the boundaries of the thinkdigit forum. One thing is for sure, our paths never going to crossin real life


----------



## legolas (Apr 5, 2008)

and yet the crime rate is increasing more than ever in the US and the terrorist attacks are taking place.. so what do you do?? start tapping people's phones and monitor their phone calls to prevent terrorist attacks.. so what is the ultimate advantage of technology??? to tap into people's private lives coz the current system is not effective and you need more information about terrorist plots!! So... once an issue which was extremely offensive to peep into other's private lives, but now just because government feels is imperative... you can now enforce it!!  you and your stupid system!! Putting behind bars and killing people is the only thing you can think of.. however silly it may be or how dangerous it may be. Well, it will first start with phone line tapping and monitoring and then still cameras and then video cameras and then live telecasting of people's lives and we will no more than being in an institution (our own homes!!)


And I am not happy for these people to be behind bars.. I feel sorry for them. But yes, if they are dangerous to the society, they don't deserve to live with the society. I am not talking anything about those people you mentioned. But your mentioning about a place called " jail" and tapping your chest that we are safe and everything is working fine is funny.

*To stay on topic:* what danger do ppl playing games bring to the society?? do they harm others? if so, yes, definitely measures have to be taken.. Otherwise, the term is "*to discipline them*" not "*to institutionalize them*", Get the difference people.. *You may ask how to do it? I would say, start by educating the parents. Tell them the effects excessive gaming can lead to... And ask the parents to discipline their children... And stop poking into every1's lives trying to bring change and glory to the world!! *



slugger said:


> I would consider it to be my greatest fortune that our interactions shall always remain confined to the boundaries of the thinkdigit forum. One thing is for sure, our paths never going to crossin real life


Stop personalizing. Because you have mentioned, just to respond, I give a rat's a*s about what you think of me and how you not intend to cross paths with me in your life. For that matter nobody gives a s*it about it. So stop personalizing and stick to the topic. I don't need your opinion or judgings regarding me.

EDIT:
off-topic, because you mentioned the various crime-committing-people.
And all these people whom you mentioned, why do you think they do what they do. Everybody has a reason behind what they do and why they do and you just don't listen it. What they did is/was always wrong. As @Mediator put it in another discussion in the fight club (between allopathy and homeopathy as a side-tracked discussion reg. Science Vs God), while allopathy supresses the disease, homeopathy tries to cure it by finding the underlying cause and by treating the patient for the cause. You will never ever stop crime until you get to the root of the problem. The problem with you people is that you never listen when some1 says he has some difficulty or issue... And then when he becomes unstable at some point of time, you are the first ones to start talking that "he was such a jerk. he should be put in a mental asylum". 
At 10 years you handed over a kid to child services because his mom and dad are illegal immigrants from other country but the child was born in the US. What do you expect the child to grow into??? A savant?


----------



## slugger (Apr 5, 2008)

legolas said:


> People suffering from heart attack at 29 is because of games you mean?.......



*Your ignorance *is a great source of hilarity.  

Please *do not* to change your ways. Continue on your path of blissfull ignorance and spread untainted/unselfish mirth and laughter among every individual you encounter



legolas said:


> *To stay on topic:* what danger do ppl playing games bring to the society?? do they harm others? if so, yes, definitely measures have to be taken.. Otherwise, the term is "*to discipline them*" not "*to institutionalize them*", Get the difference people.. *You may ask how to do it? I would say, start by educating the parents. Tell them the effects excessive gaming can lead to... And ask the parents to discipline their children... And stop poking into every1's lives trying to bring change and glory to the world!! *



the same danger that people addicted to heroin, ecstacy, smack, brown sugar bring to system.

*incapable of making constructive contribution to the system.*
the system has invested its resources in you expecting a certain return from its investments.

however your addiction prevents the system from getting back its due returns. You become a Non-performing asset for the system. If the number of Non-performing assets keep on increasing [with increasing number of individuals falling prey to the addiction], then the system would be unable to cope up with the mounting losses and it is destined to a breakdown of a irrcoverable nature, leaving the system vulnerable to being preyed upon by external entities.




legolas said:


> I give a rat's a*s....


it is extremely unfortunate that you posses a rat's As$. No human being, no matter how abnormal, should ever suffer the ignomy of having to pass stool through an anal cavity belonging to a rodent.

however i am quite certain that there are doctors and researchers who are *not* spending time in front of their terminals playing MMORPG, FPS, TPS, RTS but are hard at work trying to find a solution for inividuals who are born with such unusual deformaties. Till then i advice you to s(h)it tight 



legolas said:


> Stop personalizing......... So stop personalizing and stick to the topic. I don't need your opinion or judgings regarding me.


Well I am under no obligation to comply with your desires or wishes, ie, as long as your name appears in any colour other than green or orange. and your needs too are of no concern to me 

And anyway I was just stating an obvious fact. I and my group of frineds have absoloutely no intrest in gaming and you appear to have no interest other than gaming. I am enjoying the great outdoors, basking in the warm mellow sunshine checking and hanging out with the *"crowd"*.

And you are cooped up in your *Great Command Center* saving planet earth from evil entities from phobos and other such esoteric planets and moons.

*Legolas......protecting Earth from the scums of the Universe*


----------



## krates (Apr 5, 2008)

Bill Gate Is Mentally Ill

:d:d


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 6, 2008)

> And anyway I was just stating an obvious fact. I and my group of frineds have absoloutely no intrest in gaming and you appear to have no interest other than gaming. I am enjoying the great outdoors, basking in the warm mellow sunshine checking and hanging out with the *"crowd"*.



Who says you can't bask in the sunshine and enjoy the great outdoors while in front of a comp, I have a view of the hills, cool mountain breeze and lots of sunlight as I write this message. So there


----------



## legolas (Apr 6, 2008)

slugger said:


> *Your ignorance*is a great source of hilarity.



The fact that you can not interpret English is what is hilarious. I have already read the news and even an episode of the similar case happened before was portrayed in Boston Legal where the issue was, again, to the ignorant people like you, as I already mentioned, the games are designed with many psychologists with the intention of keeping you awake as much as possible to bring you into addiction by creating stages and levels and duals which pump adrenalin at particular intervals. Now, who do you think is EVIL??? You ignorant people *never seek the source*!!! This is the reason CRIME RATE IS FLOURISHING EVERY YEAR IN SPITE OF THAT MANY JAILS as you *happily* say. *Why is that then the crime rate is increasing**??* Isn't it obvious that the system is not working??? If you can't interpret this simple concept... gosh!! well, you can't even understand phrases such as "I give a rat's ass" (don't hear Sidhu's commentary) and you start speaking about 


slugger said:


> No human being, no matter how abnormal, should ever suffer the ignomy of having to pass stool through an anal cavity belonging to a rodent.


 what can I say??!!
All you guys can do is victimize victims again and again and again and then tell these people are wasted or spoiled!! your stubbornness and persistence to hail the current system as perfect is what has lead to WAR ON TERROR which has resulted in that many lives and 3 trillion dollars for the US and economic growth down in all countries including US depending nations. 

People play games excessively. But why? because they are mentally ill. But, there might be a possibility that the games are designed to persuade you tampering the biology of your body.. Oh come on.. how the heck do I know that? IS that even possible? No.. they are mentally ill... start institutionalizing them.. That is the solution and the only solution. Don't blame the creators.. They are after all business people... IS what is your mentality and argument.



slugger said:


> *(excessive gaming yields) the same danger that people addicted to heroin, ecstacy, smack, brown sugar bring to system.*


 Well, 1) to start with all those things you mentioned is legal in Amsterdam... and all the people are institutionalized there or what? or all the people including the government officials are running naked and killing each other or what?? 2) If you had seen the documentary from the same channel link you magnanimously provided, BBC, *ecstasy* is classified as *18/20* (with 1 being most harmful) and *4 being cigarattes and 9 being alcohol* and *the same government which prevents ecstasy from being used (1 death per year on average in UK)* and claims its illegal is responsible for *cigarettes and alcohol and collect that much of revenue from the deaths of 100,000's of people per year (in UK alone)* ... Stop claiming your government rules are perfect... *oh wait... the government should be institutionalized now.. coz they are crazy enough to know these things kill that many lives and still its legal!! * the solution to everything is institutionalization. Taking a therapy for an issue is different, institutionalizing for this is the craziest idea, again craziest idea one can suggest.



slugger said:


> Well I am under no obligation to comply with your desires or wishes, ie, as long as your name appears in any colour other than green or orange. and your needs too are of no concern to me


Certainly not. But again, you are entitled to comment your views regarding the topic and mark your criticism with as much sarcasm as you can. Nobody is asking your opinions about ME, its about retorting your opinions with mine... and there is no necessity for there to be a judgment on me or you for that matter (if one doesn't agree to your opinion, then he should be insane or what? or for that matter institutionalized  or what?? ) !! I hope you understand the point. Besides, this is not a fight club section either!  


slugger said:


> And anyway I was just stating an obvious fact. I and my group of friends have absolutely no intrest in gaming and *you appear to have no interest other than gaming*. I am enjoying the great outdoors, basking in the warm mellow sunshine checking and hanging out with the *"crowd"*.


When did I ever say that? you are one famous imaginative guy living in his own ideal world where any obsession should result in institutionalizing the victim and that will "SOLVE THE PROBLEM". ALL I AM SAYING IS WHAT YOU ARE SUGGESTING IS NEVER THE SOLUTION. It will never curb any issues!! Get that...


----------



## slugger (Apr 6, 2008)

legolas said:


> I have already read the news and even an episode of the similar case happened before was portrayed in Boston Legal where the issue was......


Not knowing what Boston Legal was, I just ran it through Google, expecting it to be a  law firm located in the city of Boston, specialising in crimes related to Gaming.

*Lo behold!!!* What do I find?? Boston Legal is *fictional* TV show about a Law firm, that is popular for depicting the sexual escapades of the lawyers in the firm.

*Quoting from a fictional TV show!!!! 
d00d !!!!* you need to get some serious life. not only are you a gaming addict, but also so much into Television shows that it appears that you remember what each episode was about and deem them worthy of being quoted *:shaking head in disbelief:* (apparently there exists no such smileys )




legolas said:


> If you can't interpret this simple concept... gosh!! well, you can't even understand phrases such as "I give a rat's ass"....


Well I am a product of an educational system, where acquisation of knowledge pertaining to slang and abusive languages is frowned upon and discouraged with almost religious fanaticism. As a result, I was unable to find any avenues to pursue such knowledge. 

However it appears to me that your Educational system is more *"liberal"*. It seems to encourage spending long hours in front of the computer *Gaming*. It also seems to encourage *watching Television shows* of a fictional nature and also *memorising them and quoting them*. Interesting system you study in. Is it follwed on Phobos? 

*It has now got got me thinking.....* has my development as a human being who is eager to repay back and better the system been stunted because I was taught to understand that the function of a rat's As$ is only to serve as a passage for the excretion of bodily waste produced by the rodent's body. How wrong and naive I was. Apparently the rodent's posterior is to be is considered as a statment of insult. 



legolas said:


> Well, 1) to start with all those things you mentioned is legal in Amsterdam...



*You seem to be outdoing yourself in professing your ignorance*  
(Reading this I started laugh out so hard, that looking at me, my folx are considering *institutionalising* me 

Firstly *none* of the drugs I mentioned in the post are legal in the *Netherlands*. What you get over the counter in Dutch coffeeshops are *hashish and marijuana*.

Not only are you ignorant about the above stated fact. You also seem to posses a diminished knowledge of Geography of *planet Earth*.

*Amsterdam is the capital of Netherlands*
It is Netherlands/Holland that is the country and not Amsterdam. 
Taking an analogy of *Set theory*, Amsterdam is a subset of Netherland 

However I am quite sure that you know the inside out of Phobos, having spent more time *there* killing 10 legged creatures residing on it it rather than on your neighbourhood basketball court.

If there were to be an option of opening a travel agency on Phobos, you will become he most successful tour operator there, having an anuual income that would surpass the GDPs of US, Japan, Germany and the UK *combined*.

*Wait a minute....* In all likelyhood you have alredy opened the travel agency and raking in money by the *trillions*. If my inforation is accurate, you are alredy the most powerful man alive....*on Second Life!!!!* 

(laughing out so loud and hard that my folks have alredy started looking through the yellow pages)



legolas said:


> If you had seen the documentary from the same channel link you magnanimously provided, BBC, ecstasy is classified as 18/20 (with 1 being most harmful) and 4 being cigarattes and 9 being alcohol......



*You, the great proponent of the benignness of ecstacy (and by that argument the other drugs I mentioned)*, try this out if you can

Inject yourself with heroin or pop in a pill of ecstacy. *Wait for 20-30 minutes*. Then try operating a *FANUC-controlled 6-Axis Machining Center*. Leave aside being able to handle the controls, you will be unable to remember to even remember the *G-code* from your *M-code*
In all likelyhood, in that condition, you would be knocked dead by a 75-Ton overhead gantry crane, even before you reach the aforementioned Machining Center.

This is what it means to be *'unproductive to the system'*

Do the creatures on Phobos who, you so lovingly blow up to smithereens, ever use a Machining Center to create the absolute ravishing beauty of the V12 engine being used on the beauty of a beast called the *Enzo*. Probably not 

And may I also point out.......*What a chicken you are !!!!*..... sure the system is not perfect. Infact I would be the first one to admit that the system is broken. But I plan to *become a part of the system* to make it a better system. Work towards improving it and making it as close to ideal as possible.

*And how do you deal with the imperfections?!!!* Isolate yourself from the realities by taking refuge under *Computer Games *and *TV shows*. A make believe world, where everything is rosy and hunky-dory, where people sit in coffee shops the whole day and still manage to mantain a standard of living that people holding 2 jobs ould be hard-pressed to mantain (quoting *Mr. Bill Gates*, who incidentally will *never ever* be found playing his XBOX 360 for 23 hours of the day.)

You seek solace and comfort of an imaginary world where you are *Captain Gung-ho* blasting enemies with your plasma guns and grenade launchers, whereas in the real world you wouldn't be allowed to come even 100 metres from a gas-propelled grenade launcher.

The fact that you even *responded at 0856 on a bright and sunny Sunday morning* instead of shooting hoops on the basketball court (which is incidentally what I did this morning , reveals the sorry state of your existence 

Not that I care [*"or give a dammn"*....according to the syllabus followed by your educational system. See I am learning ], but I still would like to say this

*Stop being a Vegetable*

Regards 



teknoPhobia said:


> Who says you can't bask in the sunshine and enjoy the great outdoors while in front of a comp, I have a view of the hills, cool mountain breeze and lots of sunlight as I write this message. So there



the difference between what you do and what i prefer is same as watching the Taj Mahal on google Earth and actually going to Agra to see the Taj Mahal  (or Tejo mahalya, take your pick)


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 6, 2008)

> the difference between what you do and what i prefer is same as watching the Taj Mahal on google Earth and actually going to Agra to see the Taj Mahal  (or Tejo mahalya, take your pick)



In case you didn't understand, I clarify, I was enjoying all those in *RL* when I made that post.


----------



## slugger (Apr 6, 2008)

there is a difference etween watching the meadows and the mountains from your window and actually stepping foot on them


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 6, 2008)

I get my exercise from the hour plus of bicycling I do every evening and I am a very healthy and fit 70 kilos, so I fail to see any reason to get out of my chair on a lazy sunday morning, also a 6 foot by 8 foot slider hardly qualifies as a window.

p.s. talking about internet addiction, let's see: My joining this forum: Sep 2004, No. of posts=403, your joining: May 2004, No. of Posts=2062


----------



## slugger (Apr 6, 2008)

then the discussion in the thread does not really apply to you

4 more months and i too will start boasting of a 70 Kg weight 

and then I shall rag all my still-paunchy podgy friends to the gym or to the end of their life

*EDIT*

since u added it l8r i did not see it

alloting 1-2 hours a day on the Internet spending time on 2 forums, blogging, checking and relpying to mails, reading online edition of magazines and *No gaming at all

Addicted.....* you draw the conclusion


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 6, 2008)

All I had intended to say was that being a "nerd" and having a healthy and satisfying life are not mutually exclusive as the media would like most of us to believe.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 6, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> i want a remedy from this computer illness. I asked my dad to get me a new bike[Karizma] and they started thinkin im ill


mentally that is 

___________________________________________________________

and heres my dedication for legolas and slugger

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/duty_calls.png

*xkcd.com/386/

 


_


----------



## shadow2get (Apr 6, 2008)

@DigitalDude ... LOL  

Well put & concise to the the Point abt the Arguments between legolas and slugger.


----------



## legolas (Apr 6, 2008)

@Digital dude, that was hilarious, awesome!  But still, I am continuing with what I have to say, one last time 

@teknoPhobia





teknoPhobia said:


> p.s. talking about internet addiction, let's see: My joining this forum: Sep 2004, No. of posts=403, your joining: May 2004, No. of Posts=2062


ha ha ha...  good one! the topic is not only about game addiction, its about internet addiction and declaring as "mentally ill".

@Slugger
1) You got me there with the heroin. I am sorry for my ignorance. I should have mentioned weed and Marijuana. Sorry again!! But even then, the last time I checked Marijuana and weed aren't exactly noble pills. *What do you have to say against legality in Amsterdam?* (in Europe, pardon me for your ignorance for mistaking it to be the US). I myself am in Europe, so may be I failed to write hte Geography which apparently resulted in one of your snobbish and rash conclusions.
2) I am not a gamer. I have not gamed anything other than online chess for the last 7 years or so... and I am a 1700+ player, I play at a club here and as I said earlier, I am so into chess that time is not a problem for me. You can call it addiction or compulsive disorder or obsession or impulsive disorder.
3) Excessive gaming, and for that matter excessive of anything is wrong. I do not deny the fact. In fact, the topic is not about gaming in particular, its about "internet addiction" and declaring them as "mentally ill". and its the second part that bothers me.
4) The war on terror's estimate if you dint know about (if you again watched Colbert's report, daily show or real time with bill maher (i am personally a fan of bill maher) ) or *this link* you would get it clarified. So, I wasn't wrong there and flouting back at you  *It is 3 trillion $ and counting*
5) The government is not always right with every policy, look at pakistan's Musharaff declaring emergency when he was about to be imprisoned. Its power. This war on terror when every possible terrorist would be in no way in Iraq and all the means in Afghanistan and Pakistan... is this really necessary?
6) If you claim me to be liberal, then from what you seem to say about going with the system always (which means that you are against protest for anything and everything) you seem to be favoring more of a dictatorship (only that there are more than 1 ppl making decisions) communism?!!
7) Putting people behind bars for committing crimes has certainly "seemed" to work while the actual crime rate is increasing. Its at least now time to rethink and reevaluate the issues (even by your double standards). But no!! capital punishments are increasing instead  and you still say the system works and that it will change slowly if it has to.
8) I am not denying the fact that it (gaming or any other similar) may be harmful if you get too much into it. Even smoking and drinking (which are legal again... for which I would like to hear your views for I dint seem to gather any in your previous post where you had spent enough time in mocking me  ) but people are not declared "mentally ill" because they have an addiction habit (in case of smoking or drinking). I would also like you to see *this* and I believe it to be more of an impulsive disorder or whatever it is.. Why would you call them "mentally ill" and "institutionalize" them for that?? Offer them therapy sessions, treat them with respect, he is a victim, boost him morally, by institutionalizing him, you are stamping him with a permanent record of mental illness and nobody would even hear to him anymore or say finding a job after that and stuffs... I hope you get what I am trying to say.

That is my only argument and not against gaming. Excessive of anything is harmful to oneself. We all agree that I guess. That is why I started my first reply to you saying "everybody is obsessed with something or other, their desires, fantasies..." you can't go around calling them "mentally ill". There will be a time where people start calling even the people who work out on gyms "mentally ill"!! you wouldn't even know how it hit!! and for that matter everything. 
But personally, I find going to a gym and paying money to strain yourself by pulling those hefty weights is also one of the stupidest things a person can do.. and still claim its really refreshing and stuffs or paying to go and run on treadmills. Also, I remember seeing ina  documentary that, increasing the biceps will actually reduce the amount of force that you land on, say, your opponent which is not a constructive way or in other words not getting stronger... and that triceps is what you will have to develop for it delivers the maximum force (i think the reason is something like triceps are extending muscles and biceps are contracting muscles) but most people don't know about this and develop their biceps by pulling weights, God know how heavy they are... and then claiming they are stronger!!  Yoga, pilates, walking, pull ups, push ups and exercises for abdomen and other exercises are more than enough and in fact perfect enough to keep you fit. But then, that's me and you will start by saying, "you are the most ignorant person on earth and I am laughing around with a bunch of my friends here because I don't have the balls enough to write a reply myself and we all club together to mock you and not reply to the actual argument you (me) are against" 

EDIT: Sorry, last but not least, *read this link*. What I am suggesting is that research has to take place to reveal the actual strategies and the evil plans of keeping the players hooked by exploiting the innate dumbness of human brain. So that, you can stop this "permanently". That is what is the SOLUTION. I hope you get what I am arguing about, as I am not going to respond in this regard anymore, for it has become a deadlock otherwise. While "treating" the victims (not institutionalizing), seek the original source of the problem (there were video games before, there are televisions, and many people who play say solitaire or minesweeper are not this addicted which might have some perspective or a benefit of doubt to look into??) and put an end to it. And for the same matter, eliminating crimes... Putting them behind bars is the only solution we have found so far. But, there are more and more people going into jails every year with the crime rate increasing... Just extrapolate the results and see where it would go. Thank you for your arguments again, but what I am arguing is not against the fact that excessive gaming is very good, but declaring them "mentally ill" and blaming them alone is not true or right and certainly will not put an end to this issue (or any issue which is approached in this manner).


----------



## slugger (Apr 6, 2008)

@DigitalDude
a point well made and well taken (by me)

Regards 

but 1 thing, give up 5ex for _anything_ else*....NEVAAR EVAAR !!!*


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 6, 2008)

^^^

thanks 



_


----------



## legolas (Apr 8, 2008)

^ ^ did you check out the commments in *the link* provided, from the first post?


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

in the same token, if you love working,  
you probably has mental illness too. 
what about breathing air?

lol...awesome


----------



## legolas (Apr 8, 2008)

^ ^ breathing air...  you are in the circle of wrath of *Slugger*!! (read the previous heated discussion if necessary) 
in the same context, the pollution caused by carbon monoxide from exhausts of vehicles are all acceptable levels of obsession (laziness)!!!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

legolas said:


> ^ ^ did you check out the commments in *the link* provided, from the first post?


that site is pwned... not even loading... so much comments I guess 



_


----------



## legolas (Apr 8, 2008)

^ ^ nah... loading for me... there are 12 comments only.
@T159, I did not realize you pasted from there!


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

yep


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 8, 2008)

ok it loads now... I feel like an idiot 



_


----------



## rosemolr (Apr 14, 2008)

i think i had better get a shock treatment for my ill


----------

